# S&W M&P .40?



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm looking at possibly picking up a couple of "police trade-in's" for about half normal market value. I owned a M&P 9 when they first came out, and the damn thing wouldn't group worth a damn. Off loaded it within 3mths of purchase. Now I've heard this was an issue with the 9mm only, something to do with lock up of the barrel locking lug and and the slide. I've also heard a few claim good results with the .45 acp model. My brother has a M&P 40 performance center and its a tack driver.

So my question, and this a question is for legitimate shooters (no internet commando opinions please), do the M&P 40 box stock service pistols shoot/group well? Is there any concerns with service lengths, parts breakages, and or credible complaints from LEO' who carry them?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 19, 2015)

I have a Shield in .40 -  love it!  Even with the smaller size the thing shoots awesome groups.  My only hesitation is this, the mag release button is too sensitive - I sometimes find the mag hanging after carrying, have had to go thru a few different holsters before I was comfortable.


----------

